# CD/DVD drive not detecting discs



## MadhuP (Jun 4, 2011)

I am having a similar problem to adam090584 and found this thread while searching for a solution (which i haven't found yet).

I am also running Windows 7 and the troubleshooter returned similar results. I have a HL-DT-ST-DVDRAM GH22NS50 SCSI CD ROM DEVICE. Below are the most common messages Windows is giving me.

"The disc in drive [D:] is not detected, or is not supported."
"The drive is empty, or the format of the disc is not supported."
"Insert a supported CD, DVD, or BD."

I already tried uninstalling and re-installing the drivers with no success and that was my best idea.

As far as I can tell, the problem started when I copied the contents of a CD to a mobile device.

Please Help! And thanks in advance!
MadhuP


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It's not a driver problem if the system can detect the drive (which it obviously can according to your post). It's only the discs it having a problem with and that's not a driver issue. 

Try different brand of discs or different type.


----------



## MadhuP (Jun 4, 2011)

i tried different types of discs..but it was of no use..the discs are readable in other systems


----------



## pmaynor (Jun 29, 2011)

I am having a similar problem. Each time I put a movie disc in the DVD drive, the computer does nothing and when I try to get the computer to just read the drive, it tells me to "Insert a disc". It's odd that on occasion I have got it to work. Like once I uninstalled the DVD driver and when the computer shut down and came back up, the driver was there and it played the movie once. Later it would not work, and when I tried to uninstall again, I could never get it to repeat the success story. Maybe there is some software conflict or bug but I've seen lots of posts about this problem and no one seems to have a solution.:upset:


----------

